#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   NPP MRT bitte um eine versrändliche Erklärung >

## nilela

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und möchte gerne meinen Befund verstehen, wäre schön wenn es mir übersetzt werden könnte.  Indikation: V.a. lumbalen Discusprolaps, Status deg. Veränderungen bei Lumboischialgiesydrom.  Sagittale und coronare T1 u. T2 FSE-Sequenzen der LWS sowie transersale T2FSE-Sequenzen der Segmente L 1 bis S1. Das unterste, eine reguläre Bandscheibe tragende Segment mt L5/S1 betont.  Bei L5/S1 subligamentärer NPP medial re. betont bei mäßiger Ostechondrose mit Bedrängung der re. S1 Wurzel.  Bei L2/3 flach zungenförmig kurzstreckig nach cranial umgeschlagener subligamentärer NPP medial bei leichter Ostechondrose mit leichter Duraschlauchimpression ohne Wurzelbedrängung.  Bei L4/5 flache biforaminale Discusprotursion und moderate Facettengelenksarthrosen bei leichter Osteochondrose mit leichten Forameneinengungen ohne entscheidende Wurzelbedrängung.   :Huh?:   Wäre sehr schön wenn mir das mal einer auf Deutsch erklären könnte!!!  LG N.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo nilela,   Sie haben bei L5/S1 (5. Lendenwirbel, 1. Sakralwirbel) einen rechtsbetonten Bandscheibenvorfall mit Abnutzung des Knorpels. Dabei wird die Nervenwurzel S1 rechts bedrängt.Sie haben bei L2/L3 (2. Lendenwirbel, 3. Lendenwirbel) einen zungenförmigen nach unten umschlagenen Bandscheibenvorfall. Auch hier mit leichten Abnutzungserscheinungen des Knorpels. In diesem Fall ist auch der Duraschlauch (in diesem befindet sich das Rückenmark) leicht eingedrückt. Die Wurzeln sind hier aber nicht betroffen.Sie haben bei L4/5 (4. Lendenwirbel, 5. Lendenwirbel) eine flache Bandscheibenvorwölbung, sowie ein Gelenkverschleiß in den Wirbelbogengelenken bei einer leichten Abnutzungserscheinung des Knorpels. Hier ist der Nervenaustrittskanal (Neuroforamen) leicht eingeengt, aber die Wurel nicht bedrängt.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## nilela

Hallo Dr. Baumann,, 
Lieben Dank für die Übersetzung. 
LG N.

----------

